# Balancing CBSA and Reserves



## Infantry_wannabe (30 Jul 2010)

This is for any Border Services Officers out there also serving in the Reserves (particularly those doing shift work at a land border).

I currently do not work shift work, but have been a BSO for a couple years now and am interested in transferring to a Land Border. At the same time, I also want to re-join the Reserves. Have any of you managed to balance these two? How easy is it to do so? (As for the Reserves, I have been on the Sup list for quite awhile and don't know whether I would have to re-do my trades training or not.)

Also, if any of you would be able to provide me with links to the specifics of what military leave we are entitled to as BSO's, I would appreciate it. I don't see any info in our contract and nobody I ask at work seems to know. I only know military leave exists...

Thanks for any help any of you may be able to provide. Hopefully this may be of use to other BSO's out there, as well.


----------



## BDTyre (2 Aug 2010)

There were two guys in my regiment that are both CBSA (one left recently to spend more time with his family).  So it is doable - they managed to get out for most parade nights, exercises and other events.

That said...they became CBSA well after they joined the reserves.  Your best bet is probably to talk to your supervisor or HR rep and advise them about any training commitements you might have.


----------



## mariomike (2 Aug 2010)

Infantry_wannabe said:
			
		

> Also, if any of you would be able to provide me with links to the specifics of what military leave we are entitled to as BSO's, I would appreciate it. I don't see any info in our contract and nobody I ask at work seems to know. I only know military leave exists...



The PSAC Collective Agreement .pdf for CBSA is online. Same as you, I found no mention of, paid or unpaid, "Military Leave" in it.:
http://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/pubs_pol/hrpubs/coll_agre/fb/fb-eng.pdf

I then typed "Military Leave" into the PSAC Seach Engine. It said "No Results". 
http://www.psac.com/bargaining/units/treasury_board/fb-e.shtml


----------



## Sigs Pig (2 Aug 2010)

I had thought there was something specific in the contracts of the PSAC, but for now, you can read the federal law on it in the Canada Labour Code.  
http://laws.justice.gc.ca/eng/L-2/page-3.html#anchorbo-ga:l_III-gb:l_XV_2

See: Division XV.2 - Leave of Absence for Members of the Reserve Force   Sec. 247.5

ME


----------



## yeppers (19 Jan 2016)

The Treasury board has a Directive for this leave:

http://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/pol/doc-eng.aspx?id=15774

See appendix A, section  2.3.4

There is Military leave WITH pay, and Military leave without pay.  Essentially, Class B and C are without pay.  Class A is with pay.  You just can't double dip.


----------



## mariomike (19 Jan 2016)

Leave for Reserve Training
4 (1) Subject to subsection (2), every person granted leave pursuant to subparagraph 3(a)(i), (ii), (iii) or (iv), or paragraph 3(b) or (c), shall be paid one rate of pay only, either civil pay or Canadian Forces pay and allowances appropriate to his military rank and status.
http://www.laws.justice.gc.ca/eng/regulations/C.R.C.%2C_c._1050/page-1.html#h-3

Who decides the high-lighted part, the employer or the employee?


----------



## dapaterson (19 Jan 2016)

Depends.  The Reserve Leave Training regulations provide more information about who can pay when.

Or, for extra fun, take leave with pay from civilian employment and you can be paid again for the same day by the military!


----------



## mariomike (19 Jan 2016)

yeppers said:
			
		

> You just can't double dip.





			
				dapaterson said:
			
		

> Or, for extra fun, take leave with pay from civilian employment and you can be paid again for the same day by the military!



It wasn't a "double-dip" exactly, but it was sort of like that where I used to work: "Employees are paid their regular pay provided they submit any compensation received for military service to the city treasurer, unless this compensation is paid for days they are not scheduled to work."

That may not sound like much, but for employees on 12 or 24 hour shifts, there are many days when you are not scheduled to work.


----------

